# A Dream



## seastar120 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a dream. A dream to have a full reef system with at least a zebra lionfish. A slice of the ocean in my dormroom. That dream has now shattered. The tank I would like to use is a 45 gallon tank (a 30 would be better, but seeing as that is next to impossible). Basically I need help, and lots of it would be appreciated. Since I live in a dormroom, with a roommate, I don't have a lot of space, at all. I will also need to move my tank at least once a year. Basic aid and advice is what I seek.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Wait until you graduate. Frequent moves are very stressful on the fish, the equiipment, and you.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Do not start a reef tank yet. Honestly, wait a few years before committing to such a dedicated task.

I'm glad I don't live on residence now. w00t.

Stick to some easy FW fish to hold you over. A pretty little betta in a small 5g or a small community in a 10g would be suitable.


----------



## seastar120 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Project*

Please help me, this is for a science project. I know how hard it is. i did the research. the fish tank would actually be in our science building. so it would not move as much as i thought before. if you could just tell me exactly what products to get, and how much they will cost, and how much space they will take up, that would be very much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Well see, it all depends on the setup you want. I can provide basic principle to keeping the saltwater tank of your dream, however I have very little experience with larger tanks that need more equipment etc..

If others can chime in about the equipment needed, I'd be more than happy to add to the info if I can.


----------



## seastar120 (Jan 13, 2008)

*um*

frankly, I have no idea what type of setup I would like, like I said before, small as possible, yet good quality. However, apparently I need to get a sump and protein skimmer? What are those, how big are they, and how necessary are they? :?:


----------

